# Six lines disease



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi guys!
My Six Lines has something on the tail. I will try to make some better pictures. 
That white thing on the tail looks like some thick hard scales. Doesn't look like fungus or parasite.
Does anyone recognize it?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Flukes? Try a short (5 - 10 min) freshwater dip to get rid of them.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If he looks otherwise healthy, I would leave it unless you see it spreading or a change for the worse in his behaviour.

It could just be an aberration on the fin, or a small bacterial infection which he will likely overcome if he is eating and otherwise healthy.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

It is spreading. When I bought it, he had only on one side of the fin, now it's on the other side too.
I tried to dip him, but reacted very violently to the freshwater and I got scared. Is ts ok to react like this, or I did something wrong.
Can I put him in a mixture of parasite guard and methylene blue to prevent any bacterial infection?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Wrasses don't do too hot in freshwater dips sometimes.

I'd try to take him out into a small tank and properly treat him with an anti-bacterial agent like Furan-2.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

TankCla said:


> It is spreading. When I bought it, he had only on one side of the fin, now it's on the other side too.
> I tried to dip him, but reacted very violently to the freshwater and I got scared. Is ts ok to react like this, or I did something wrong.
> Can I put him in a mixture of parasite guard and methylene blue to prevent any bacterial infection?


Did you use the methylene blue in your dip when you dipped him? It calms them down. Also when you dipped him did you match the water ph and temp to the SW to your tank? They can freak out when your match is off.

Either way time for the hospital tank!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I matched everything. Maybe the salinity shock or lack of O2 in water (I used RO water). When I bought it I looked at it like some sort of malformed tale. Now it is growing. Maybe flukes. 

Furan 2:
Contains two furan compounds to combat a wide variety of gram-positive & gram-negative bacterial diseases, including bacterial gill disease, open red sores (Aeromonas spp.), body slime & eye cloud, black molly disease (Flavobacterium columnaris) and fin & tail rot.

Nothing about external parasite. 

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

prazipro works on flukes


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok guys, where do you buy this stuff: furan and prazipro?
BA and petsmart don't have it. 

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I bought mine at bigals


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

What about liveguard from instant ocean?

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Since I did not find prazipro, today is bath day for my little wrasse. 
75% freshwater + 25% saltwater. 

If he will freeze for the first 20 seconds, I will have the chance to take a closer look at the problem, try new pictures. 


Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Don't use RO water. Use tap water with conditioner, or charcoal fitered water (not a brita filter, as it contains DI resins as well).


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Don't use RO water. Use tap water with conditioner, or charcoal fitered water (not a brita filter, as it contains DI resins as well).


Why not RO water? I have ph boost to match ph.

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I finished with the dip (10 min).
@Tim: You are right. He was calm in methylene blue. 
Everything went smooth, for my first time. I managed to take some pictures. Please tell me what those look like for you (1st pic).

Those are some weird scales. They are bigger then the rest of the scales.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Weird. I don't have a lot of experience with SW fish diseases so better ask someone else that.

No idea what it is but you are sure they are scales? Did you see anything else in the bottom of the bowls? And also look where the scales come from to see if there are any open wounds that may need to be treated.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

They are hard, and you can see in the picture, one is curling/curving (if this is the right description). I think a worm will dry like a raisin.
Nothing on the bottom of the tank. Used a 2.5 gal


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

TankCla said:


> I matched everything. Maybe the salinity shock or lack of O2 in water (I used RO water). When I bought it I looked at it like some sort of malformed tale. Now it is growing. Maybe flukes.
> 
> Furan 2:
> Contains two furan compounds to combat a wide variety of gram-positive & gram-negative bacterial diseases, including bacterial gill disease, open red sores (Aeromonas spp.), body slime & eye cloud, black molly disease (Flavobacterium columnaris) and fin & tail rot.
> ...


Nothing about an external parasite because from what I see I don't believe it to be one. Wrasses will rarely, if ever, show any sign of external parasites. In my experience, something like that is likely a bacterial infection, hence the anti-bacterial medication recommendation.

Keep in mind every time you dip him, move him, net him and medicate him you increase the stress level, which I would argue is actually the #1 killer of most fish.

Good luck!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Chris S said:


> ...
> Keep in mind every time you dip him, move him, net him and medicate him you increase the stress level, which I would argue is actually the #1 killer of most fish.
> ...


You are right. Sadly, I know how stressful can be. Today I tried to minimize the stress as much as I could.



Chris S said:


> ...
> Wrasses will rarely, if ever, show any sign of external parasites. In my experience, something like that is likely a bacterial infection, hence the anti-bacterial medication recommendation.
> ...
> 
> Good luck!


In the freshwater I had methylene blue. I hope this will control, a little, the infection.

Thanks!


----------

